
Why Medieval Castle Staircases Ran Clockwise - jonbaer
https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/609669/why-medieval-castle-staircases-ran-clockwise
======
larnmar
I feel like this is the kind of content that is slowly ruining the internet.
Take a single interesting fact (cribbed from a different blog), put it in the
second paragraph, write three other paragraphs of gunk to surround it, press
publish, and repeat dozens of times a day for twenty bucks a pop or whatever a
freelance writer gets paid for this kind of content.

And there it is, indexed forever, clogging up search results, and stopping you
from finding more substantive articles on the same subject.

